# Finding work in albufeira



## Colinkaylee1992 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi all, New to this forum!
I and my fiance (both 24) are coming to albufeira from March 1st to April 1st 2018 to look for work in or around the area, we are hoping to find workin the bar/hotel/hospitality sector in this time and hopefully extend our stay for as long as we can.
Can anyone give us any advice or tips regarding this as we would love to "upsticks" and move permantly but are worried incase things go wrong?
I've read some useful posts already but if anyone can give us any advice it would be very much appreciated


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Portugal is a magnificent country to live in but far from magnificent when it comes to finding work especially if you don't speak Portuguese or have local connections & that isn't the best time of year to find work either. 

That said the area you mention will probably be better than most to find work but don't expect to find any great or great paying jobs....... The minimum wage is just over €500 per month & some people work for below that.


----------



## Colinkaylee1992 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for that travelling man  when would you say is better time to make the move jobwise? We are not expecting a high wage nor will we be living a life of luxury but hopefully we will get by if both of us find work even on minimum wage.
We love albufeora and just want to experience life over there for a little longer than just a holiday.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd expect most employment opportunities would be about June-August but am no expert on the area I'm afraid.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Probably a good location to try this as it is a "holiday resort" so will have some seasonal work and Easter is traditionally the start of the season. You will face a few issues, accommodation on offer for short term will mainly be holiday accommodation so priced accordingly and possibly already booked by the time you arrive for some of the season. Longer term accommodation is difficult to find unless you are actually here in person. Generally the Portuguese do not use internet for their small business so making it difficult to do an online mailshot asking for work. You will need a Portuguese tax number etc, some of which you can do before you arrive and if you work here then you do not have EHIC health cover. The wages are comparatively low and some people depend on the seasonal work here others go elsewhere in the EU to get seasonal (agricultural) work as they cannot find such here. If there is a period of low demand ie not many tourists then places will open restricted hours.
I'd suggest, if you do not have local contacts here then use a site like AirBnB to get accommodation is a few places and the direct connection with locals and their family+ friends, most things at this level are through personal contacts, people here will help you but only if they know you in person. I'd suggest you should have a plan "B" for something like start with enough cash to get by for 5 weeks then decide what to do, ie stay or try elsewhere or go home.


----------



## Colinkaylee1992 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed information strontium..
Yes we have a plan we will have money to get by for the first 5 or 6 weeks and in that time try to find some sort of work, we have booked an apartment off air bnb and the host seems to lovley, if it doesn't go our way and we don't succeed in finding work we will just have to come home and maybe come back in June or July and try again, thanks again for thereply.


----------

